# A possible alternative cure for pain



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The Amazing Hair Dryer 

Not long ago a friend took her ten-year-old boy to my house looking for my wife, saying that her child had hiccups all day long. The child was very uncomfortable and unable to eat at all. After she checked, my wife said there was a muscle spasm in his diaphragm. Without hesitation, she took out a blow dryer, turned on the power and started blowing at the boy's stomach.

About 10 minutes later, the boy burped and felt relieved. We were surprised that this thing can do the trick. But my wife just smiled. 

A few days later, I had a stiff neck when I woke up in the morning. I could hardly turn my head. I recalled my stiff neck problem was treated a few times by acupuncture and cupping when I was younger. I asked my wife for the similar treatment. She said there weren't any needles at home nor any suitable small jars for cupping. She just took out a hair dryer. I couldn't help laughing. Again? This thing can cure stiff neck too? 

Amazing! 

She blew on my shoulders and my neck for about 15 minutes. My neck was really loosened up. I could turn my head now. Later in the evening, she repeated that on me once more. The pain in my neck was significantly reduced. I crowned her the "queen of blow drying". 

She explained that this was inspired by the method people used in the old days. In hospitals, with all the modern equipment we have, doctors do not need blow dryers. Back in the old days, in rural villages especially, doctors were poorly equipped with medical supplies. So they came up with other means to treat patients with common pains. 

Suddenly I realized this is the thermal effect on pains with the heat generated by a blow dryer. Modern physiotherapy equipment such as electric, laser, thermal, ultrasound and others can easily generate heat for effective treatment. They are, of course, more powerful than a blow dryer. However, when they are not available, using a blow dryer to generate heat will also work, temporarily at least, on common pains such as back pain, muscle spasm, stiff neck, leg cramps, etc. It is easily accessible and easy to operate as long as there is electricity.


The blow dryer is really amazing. 



Try it. Hope it works for you too!


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

rosalan said:


> The Amazing Hair Dryer
> 
> Not long ago a friend took her ten-year-old boy to my house looking for my wife, saying that her child had hiccups all day long. The child was very uncomfortable and unable to eat at all. After she checked, my wife said there was a muscle spasm in his diaphragm. Without hesitation, she took out a blow dryer, turned on the power and started blowing at the boy's stomach.
> 
> ...


Just don't try it on the highest setting, mine would give you first degree burns 

Sue


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote/quote;

The Amazing Hair Dryer

Not long ago a friend took her ten-year-old boy to my house looking for my wife, saying that her child had hiccups all day long. The child was very uncomfortable and unable to eat at all. After she checked, my wife said there was a muscle spasm in his diaphragm. Without hesitation, she took out a blow dryer, turned on the power and started blowing at the boy's stomach.

About 10 minutes later, the boy burped and felt relieved. We were surprised that this thing can do the trick. But my wife just smiled.

A few days later, I had a stiff neck when I woke up in the morning. I could hardly turn my head. I recalled my stiff neck problem was treated a few times by acupuncture and cupping when I was younger. I asked my wife for the similar treatment. She said there weren't any needles at home nor any suitable small jars for cupping. She just took out a hair dryer. I couldn't help laughing. Again? This thing can cure stiff neck too?

Amazing!

She blew on my shoulders and my neck for about 15 minutes. My neck was really loosened up. I could turn my head now. Later in the evening, she repeated that on me once more. The pain in my neck was significantly reduced. I crowned her the "queen of blow drying".

She explained that this was inspired by the method people used in the old days. In hospitals, with all the modern equipment we have, doctors do not need blow dryers. Back in the old days, in rural villages especially, doctors were poorly equipped with medical supplies. So they came up with other means to treat patients with common pains.

Suddenly I realized this is the thermal effect on pains with the heat generated by a blow dryer. Modern physiotherapy equipment such as electric, laser, thermal, ultrasound and others can easily generate heat for effective treatment. They are, of course, more powerful than a blow dryer. However, when they are not available, using a blow dryer to generate heat will also work, temporarily at least, on common pains such as back pain, muscle spasm, stiff neck, leg cramps, etc. It is easily accessible and easy to operate as long as there is electricity.

The blow dryer is really amazing.

Try it. Hope it works for you too!



rosalan said:


> The Amazing Hair Dryer
> 
> Not long ago a friend took her ten-year-old boy to my house looking for my wife, saying that her child had hiccups all day long. The child was very uncomfortable and unable to eat at all. After she checked, my wife said there was a muscle spasm in his diaphragm. Without hesitation, she took out a blow dryer, turned on the power and started blowing at the boy's stomach.
> 
> ...


Just don't try it on the highest setting, mine would give you first degree burns Sad

Sue

Unquote/unquote

Phew - I was just about to get the paint-stripper blower out 

But please don't quote/unquote me on that. Unquote :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of hot air to me. 8O


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

OK, who's gonna do the blowjob joke? We're waiting!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Well Blow me!!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

I knew you'd fix it for us. Top man, Barry. :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

We cook our Christmas Turkey with a hair dryer.

What you do is prepare the bird but add no stuffing then place the hair dryer on the parsons nose and switch on at medium heat for 14 hours.

Cooking it from the inside out adds such a wonderful flavour to a turkey it will all be gobbled up in no time.

Give it a try!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

wonderful uses for hairdryers, its a pity I cant use one in my motorhome to dry my hair when I'm not on EHU! :roll:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Kay: "dry my hair when I'm not on EHU"

All together now:

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh :!: :!: :!:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

I use a hairdryer to warm my underpants up in the morning before putting them on.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

> Melly said:- I use a hairdryer to warm my underpants up in the morning before putting them on.


Try putting them on first.

Much more fun!! :lol:


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

I have heard that a hairdryer can cure the effects of gassing too........!


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

> Zebedee...
> Try putting them on first.
> Much more fun!! :lol:


The voice of experience 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah - you've noticed the way I walk first thing in the morning, Mike!


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

Zebedee said:


> > Melly said:- I use a hairdryer to warm my underpants up in the morning before putting them on.
> 
> 
> Try putting them on first.
> ...


Tried that and RECTUM so had to buy some more. :lol:


----------

